# vendors



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

What vendors will be there ?


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: vendors (08jettas)*

i second this!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wondering what companies are going to be coming with deals???



_Modified by CHersh1088 at 11:58 AM 3-29-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: vendors (CHersh1088)*

RenegadeVW.com will be there selling T-shirts!


----------



## Mr.vdub (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: vendors ([email protected])*

Sticker Dudes Will be there with over 100+ decal designs and shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

TheDubNutz.com will be there selling Euro Bumpers, accessories and OEM parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*Just SOME of the items we will have low show pricing on-*
MK4 & V Bilsteins (BTS, Shox, PSS/versions)
Euro Bumpers/Accesories
N75 Valves, 710N valves
Oil Pans @ HUGE savings!
crack head pricing on VR6 Coilpacks
Krazy KO4 Turbo prices! (BW. not chinese blow-em ups!)
B5 model Complete Control arms kits at uber low prices!
MKv Drilled Rotor packages you'll wanna stop for!
MK4 1.8T Solid FW Clutch conversion kits @ fire sale prices.

_Modified by CorradoMagic at 12:00 PM 4-9-2010_


_Modified by CorradoMagic at 7:19 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## dlowebrokestatus (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

is anyone offering deals on tunes, i need 1


----------



## black maqic20th (Aug 10, 2008)

is uintronics going to be there i want to get chipped


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_TheDubNutz.com will be there selling Euro Bumpers, accessories and OEM parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Taking requests









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (dlowebrokestatus)*

TyrolSport will be there flashing GIAC. We will be doing all 2000+ VW/Audi/Porsche. We can also do BMW 135/335/535. Unfortunately, we will NOT be flashing Mk6 2.0T at the show. However, we can extend some deals to mk6 guys if they come to our shop to have their car flashed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bprz09 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

by any chance, does anyone know how much it will cost to chip?


_Modified by bprz09 at 5:53 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (bprz09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bprz09* »_by any chance, does anyone know how much it will cost to chip?

_Modified by bprz09 at 5:53 PM 4-4-2010_

What kind of car do you have?


----------



## bprz09 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

i have a 2001 VW Jetta 1.8t wolfburg edition - CAI and 3 inch down pipe with a 3 inch exhaust, catless


_Modified by bprz09 at 7:23 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (bprz09)*

500-550. i got unitronics to do it last year for me. it was 500.


----------



## black maqic20th (Aug 10, 2008)

is unitronics even going? i heard there not


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (bprz09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bprz09* »_i have a 2001 VW Jetta 1.8t wolfburg edition - CAI and 3 inch down pipe with a 3 inch exhaust, catless

_Modified by bprz09 at 7:23 PM 4-4-2010_

The flash for your car is $450. Please be aware that GIAC does not offer a cat-delete file. However, we can eliminate the CEL at our shop in Queens (www.tyrolsport.com) for no extra charge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
The flash for your car is $450. Please be aware that GIAC does not offer a cat-delete file. However, we can eliminate the CEL at our shop in Queens (www.tyrolsport.com) for no extra charge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

man thats not bad!
i shoulda went with you guys last year. my untronics chip took a ****.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

we will be there selling outr parts and flashing C2 and APR


----------



## bprz09 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

any info on prices about the chips for APR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bprz09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bprz09* »_any info on prices about the chips for APR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

all of april APR is fully loaded ecu for normal price or single for $50 off


----------



## nyhockeyplaya22 (Nov 3, 2008)

I need FK to be there with streetline coils







..also could use new intake rod lol


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (nyhockeyplaya22)*

I need an OBDII 42 draft designs test pipe stock diameter, any vendors got one? 
also a euro plate bracket.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_TheDubNutz.com will be there selling Euro Bumpers, accessories and OEM parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Taking requests









x3


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_TyrolSport will be there flashing GIAC. We will be doing all 2000+ VW/Audi/Porsche. We can also do BMW 135/335/535. Unfortunately, we will NOT be flashing Mk6 2.0T at the show. However, we can extend some deals to mk6 guys if they come to our shop to have their car flashed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You willing to flash my '08 GLI for a trade of this?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIDVersion1* »_
You willing to flash my '08 GLI for a trade of this?










did you just offer to trade body armor for a flash?
thats interesting to say the least


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_did you just offer to trade body armor for a flash?
thats interesting to say the least

Hah...yes I did. I'm looking to clean house with some items laying around and I have a feeling I won't sell it for what I want, so why not try to make a trade?!


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (KIDVersion1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIDVersion1* »_
You willing to flash my '08 GLI for a trade of this?









This may sound naive, but how does someone in civilian life use this?


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_This may sound naive, but how does someone in civilian life use this?









Um...pretty much no use...except for a piece of military history. I guess that would be the only use I would condone!


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (KIDVersion1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIDVersion1* »_
Um...pretty much no use...except for a piece of military history. I guess that would be the only use I would condone!









If you had any WWII German stuff, l would consider. If I start planning a heist, I will definitely send you a PM


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_If you had any WWII German stuff, l would consider. If I start planning a heist, I will definitely send you a PM









Nah...the oldest German thing I have is my '68 Beetle...
...damn, well, I figured I'd try!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

pretty sure its illegal in most states for a civillian to have body armor


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_pretty sure its illegal in most states for a civillian to have body armor


Only if you're a convicted felon.


----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (KIDVersion1)*

would like a euro bumper


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (warmstew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warmstew* »_would like a euro bumper

Will have some Euro Bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mav90g60 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoMagic)*

Will there be any Revo venders @ the show? They are currently having a sale for $299 (stage 1)


----------



## nyhockeyplaya22 (Nov 3, 2008)

i could use smoked GLI tails to lol


----------



## TurboEaterVr6 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (bprz09)*

i got revo stage 2 for my mk4 1.8t at H2O last year and it was only $360


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_TheDubNutz.com will be there selling Euro Bumpers, accessories and OEM parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*Just SOME of the items we will have low show pricing on-*
MK4 & V Bilsteins (BTS, Shox, PSS/versions)
Euro Bumpers/Accesories
N75 Valves, 710N valves
Oil Pans @ HUGE savings!
crack head pricing on VR6 Coilpacks
Krazy KO4 Turbo prices! (BW. not chinese blow-em ups!)
B5 model Complete Control arms kits at uber low prices!
MKv Drilled Rotor packages you'll wanna stop for!
MK4 1.8T Solid FW Clutch conversion kits @ fire sale prices.


----------

